

Sony says 10 million credit card accounts have been exposed in network attack - cooldeal
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/sony-apologizes-says-10-million-credit-card-accounts-may-have-been-exposed-in-network-attack.html

======
RazorCrusade
Sensationalist article title. Nothing has changed from what they announced
last week.

